# Penn lax cascade 1000



## thisoe (May 10, 2010)

Has anyone had any experiences with this canister filter? If so what are your thoughts on it, I'm planning on upgrading my rena xp1.
Sorry title is wrong it's a Penn Plax cascade 1000.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

my buddy has a penn plax they seem like junk to me i think you can spend your money better IMO.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

check ebay i just got a FX5 for $260 brand new. i cant wait as soon as that get here my ply is going to be up and running.


----------

